# Sprung trucks



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

6 of the 11 Athern used wagons I bought have sprung trucks, how do you go about fitting new wheels/axles ??
I don't want to put too much force on them as they look like "pot" metal, is there a simple way??
Also a link to the correct steel wheels for Athearn, there are so many different types, I'm not into fitting the correct wheel for the era, just a good running one, thanks.
Bernie. (BK)

HO scale.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah, you dont want those crappy sprung trucks BK. I've got a bunch of quality moulded plastic Lifelike trucks, I've just installed metal wheel sets on them too.

You could probably twist my arm for a straight swap, I'll even let you pay postage :sly: 



(I have no advice for you, although the plastic trucks _gently_ pry apart just enough for the wheel sets to pop out/in. I'd assume the metal trucks are the same?)


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm looking at Atlas trucks, do they fit Athearn?? all my rolling stock is Athearn, and most of them now have steel wheels.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

to remove the wheels rotate the sides of the trucks in opposite direction. ( one side up, one down ) and then you can remove the wheels.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Southern said it just twist them. 
I have a lot of the "pot metal" sprung trucks, and I have no problems with them!
You can give Pat a yell, he has the right wheels for those.


----------

